# I Found It!!!!!



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

The perfect strap for my Mirage II







No more unsrewing those pesky screws that hold the bars onto the lugs!!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice.

I could do with one of those straps - where did you get it from?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

dapper said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I could do with one of those straps - where did you get it from?
> 
> ...


Some bloke on ebay. I'll PM you his ebay ID.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Padraig said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Is that an original Orange second hand on the Mirage II.









My Mirage III has a plain white one....I like orange.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Is that an original Orange second hand on the Mirage II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------

